# Wild betta species, which one is right for me?



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As per the suggestion of kalyke, I decided it would be a great idea to post a new thread on this so we are not hijacking others. Anyone with questions or experience is more than welcome to post and keep the convo going. 

So, what makes wild species of bettas different from the fancies? Well for one thing their colors are not as vibrant. However it is my opinion that the wild species have their own beauty and to me, I find them much more fascinating! While I do love the colors of the fancy long finned fish, there is something truly breathtaking with the wilds! 

While domestic males will usually build a lovely bubblenest to claim territory, and impress the ladies, many of the wild species have a different way to go about this. You have Paternal mouthbrooders- males who will carry the eggs and young fry in their mouths, much like cichlid mothers will. These bettas come from the faster moving streams and it is a more sure fire way to keep their little ones from traveling down stream or being predated upon. Some of these include the unimaculata, albimarginata, and simplex complexes. There are many bubblenesting species out there as well, and some will build what is called submerged bubble nest. These fish prefer to have theirs in caves or another area under the water, as another means to ensure protection. Then there is a few select who can do both! A few of the fish in the coccina complex. Rutilans is a great example. No one really knows why some choose to bubble nest and others mouthbrood, but it is fascinating they can decide which they prefer. 

So which is best suited for you? That all depends. Each complex is different from the next and even the species within can be different in the needs and ease of spawning. Some are critically endangered ( mahachaiensis) and some are vulnerable ( macrostoma). Some are small ( rutilans, channoides) and some are massive ( Pi, Renata). 

Regardless of the size of the species, ease of spawning, and water parameters ( some prefer more acidic and some even enjoy brackish) there are a few generic rules with them all 

1- They are all acrobatic jumpers and it is imperative to have a tight fitting lid they cannot pop off. They do not jump to escape. Rather, they launch at food on leaves in their native habitats, so it comes natural to be accurate. 

2- Hides. They have to have things to hide in/under. They can get flighty if wild caught. However many of the species, if worked with will become tame and try to communicate with you. They will swim out to visit and look back at you. 

3- Live plants. This is to help ensure the water stats stay where they should, as well as give them another place to seek shelter. 

4- Black water. Easily obtained with driftwood or leaf litter. I should specify some fish do not mind having little to no tannins, but they usually all benefit from it. It does help them feel more camoflaged. 

5- Filter. A simple sponge filter can work, or you can go with a HOB or even a canister. As long as there is a way to cycle the tank, the fish will be happier and so will you. 

6- Heater. any of these are happy with lower temps than the domestics. I keep the unimaculata complexes and the albimarginata complexes in the range of 78 degrees. My domestics are closer to 86. 

So now we can all discuss what wilds we would like to keep! Questions/ comments?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just for fun, I want to show one of my favorite wild species and something that makes them so unique. Now many will sport differences but kinda like neons many can also look close to the same. Macrostoma is very unique in that the males caudals sport a design and this is very much like a fingerprint. 


My first male. He is of the brunei strain.Very vibrant blue on the top. It glowed! 


This was from a male that came after the first. No relation and I believe was a different locale. I think he was from Sarawak. Notice the difference in the design from the first. 


Third male, second guys brother. Similar but different coloration and slight difference in the design. Very slight. 


Another brother of the others. Very different black design. 


And last one I have, This is Grump, my oldest male. His is very different. Not 100% sure but due to coloration, I believe he is a Marudi strain. 

I do have another male, wild caught with the marudi locale. I will photograph his caudal when I get a chance. He is still growing and it is not as easy to photo him because he stares at me!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for a great write up. At the moment, I am not interested in breeding Bettas, I found the article very informative. I would like to have a Betta sorority some day. Although, I want to stay away from any Dragon blood. I watched one male elephant ear Plakat die of tumors and it wasn't pretty. Don't want to go through that again. 

Again, thanks for the article. I am now informed encase someone should ask.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, Ladybug! 

One thing to point out with the wild species is you can house wilds together. Here is a video of my macs from a few years back. 



This video shows them eating but also shows how they are with each other.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks! As I said, I would look at patoi, or unimaculata as my first wilds, but it all depends on finding a breeder. I got intrested in them because I started looking for giant bettas, but I liked the hmpk short finned version anyway. Finding out these wild bettas can get around six inches long, and also can be kept in groups really made me want to get some. I went on aquabid, but could only find a few US located wild betta breeders. 

The prettiest ones are the macrostoma (of course!), and that one with the while line on the tail. there is a beautiful black and white striped betta too. 

I saw you had a shark or something in the tank with the macrostomas? One site said they can be housed with danios and loaches.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That was scissortailed rasboras. They got along just fine. No sharks, not my forte'

The ones with the white stripe on the caudal and anal is albiarginata and channoides. One is the snakehead betta and the other white seamed fighter. Both are small, smaller than domestic fancies. 

I have a friend who has patoti growing out, I believe she may have some juvies. I will let you know if you are interested. She has Gladiators but I dont know if she has any fry and I forget if she has unimacs or not.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Maybe after we move, maybe I will set up a tank for wild Bettas. They are pretty and seem pretty peaceful. Loved the video. Thanks


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

kalyke said:


> Thanks! As I said, I would look at patoi, or unimaculata as my first wilds, but it all depends on finding a breeder. I got intrested in them because I started looking for giant bettas, but I liked the hmpk short finned version anyway. Finding out these wild bettas can get around six inches long, and also can be kept in groups really made me want to get some. I went on aquabid, but could only find a few US located wild betta breeders.
> 
> The prettiest ones are the macrostoma (of course!), and that one with the while line on the tail. there is a beautiful black and white striped betta too.
> 
> I saw you had a shark or something in the tank with the macrostomas? One site said they can be housed with danios and loaches.



I have a proven pair of patoti that I was about to list on Aquabid. I am Majerah's friend she mentions in an earlier post. I do not have unimaculata right now. 

Majerah -- excellent write - up like always!


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi thanks chipmunk and majerah. I am not ready yet, unfortunately. In a few months, in about july I can consider getting new fish, and another set up.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Someday I will have my Albis... Someday....


----------

